# Mound City Bassmasters Saturday Morning Tournaments @ Wheeling Island



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Mound City Bassmasters is putting on Saturday morning tournaments from 7a-12p on the dates listed on the flyer. The dates are a little scattered due to only being able to get permits for those days. $15 per man and 80% payback, hope to see you there!


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

These are going on for the next 6 weeks straight now. The river is fishing pretty good this year also


----------

